# Dell Truemobile 1150 en Gentoo

## AlfonsoX

Hallo,

wil iemand mij helpen met het installeren en configureren van mijn truemobile 1150 wifikaartje onder Gentoo.

Ik ben hier zelf al een poos mee bezig en het is niet zo leuk meer, omdat het steeds niet lukt.

Ik heb verschillende handleidingen gevolgd, welke trouwens onderling ook wel eens (sterk) afwijken.

Mijn eerste vraag is: welke modules moet ik selecteren in de kernel, (ik gebruik de laatste kernel).

Soms loopt de hele init in stage 3 vast als ik de orinico module selecteer. 

mijn tweede vraag is: welke configfiles moeten er zijn en wat moet hierin staan. het is gewoon DHCP + WEP key.

overige info: het is een Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop en het minpci kaartje gaat stiekem via de PCMCIA bus, daar ben ik al achter.

----------

## koenderoo

Wat even belangrijk is is dat je weet welke chipset die Truemobile gebruikt. Ik denk dat je dat op dezelfde manier als bij "normale" pci-kaarten kunt achterhalen door lspci in te tikken. mogelijk dat je daarvoor eerst pci-utils moet installeren.

Uit de dump die je dan krijgt kun je de chipset wel achterhalen.

Dan moet je achterhalen of deze chipset ondersteund wordt in de kernel. Zo ja, die aanzetten en je bent bijna klaar. 

Zo niet dan zijn er mogelijk packages die je kaart ondersteunen. Kijk daarvoor even in de map /usr/portage/net-wireless (ik gok de naam even). 

Is die er ook niet, dan kun je ndiswrapper gebruiken. Deze gebruikt de windows-drivers. Check trouwens wel even de wiki van ndiswrapper bij de lijst met ondersteunde kaarten om te weten welke driver je nodig bent. Het is namelijk niet altijd zo dat de standaard meegeleverde drivers werken.

Met iwconfig kun je vervolgens de kaart configureren. Zodra deze werkt kun je deze instellingen overnemen in /etc/conf.d/wireless. Je activeert deze bij het opstarten door een symbolische link te maken met /etc/init.d/net.lo (zoals ook gebeurd is met net.eth0)

Je start de kaart trouwens door "ifconfig wlan0 start" en daarna "dhcpcd"

----------

## nixnut

Geen idee of dit de oplossing is, maar probeer de zoekoptie eens met de zoektermen truemobile en 1150. Er zijn nog wat meer zoekresultaten.

----------

## AlfonsoX

lspci zegt:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go] (rev b2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 7 :Cool: 

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4451 PC card Cardbus Controller

02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4451 PC card Cardbus Controller

02:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4451 IEEE-1394 Controller

wordt het ondersteunt door de kernel? op de livecd moet ik nog modprobe orinoco_cs doen

----------

## koenderoo

schijnbaar kun je dus lspci niet gebruiken om pcmcia kaarten te ontdekken.  :Sad: 

Maar als orinoco je helpt: dat is een van de packages. emerge orinoco en misschien orinoco-fw-utils zouden je verder moeten helpen.

----------

## AlfonsoX

zit orinoco niet in de kernel? Zoiets dacht ik een keer gezien te hebben dat dat vanaf een bepaalde versie van de kernel erin zat. Het is een beetje

jammer dat sommige, (de meeste) handboeken voor Inspiron 8200 alweer wat gedateerd zijn.

----------

## koenderoo

zou ook kunnen hoor. Heb ik geen ervaring mee en heb even geen toegang tot een kernel.

Volgens mij moet je deze module dan kunnen vinden onder de devices oid. Het is in elk geval een sub-menu hiervan.

----------

## AlfonsoX

weet iemand hoe die module heet die ik moet gebruiken dan?

----------

## koenderoo

uhm: orinoco_cs misschien?

----------

## AlfonsoX

de orinoco_cs van de livecd wil niet modproben op mijn installatie en volgens mij is dit ook niet de juiste manier

om aan die driver te komen. En ik begrijp uit je woorden dat die dus niet in de kernel zit.

het is allemaal met een grote vaagheid overgoten.

----------

## AlfonsoX

Ik heb op deze website gevonden dat ik de wavelan drivers moet hebben:

http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Dell

het gaat om de eerste:  	TrueMobile 1150,  mini-PC

chipset: orinoco

driver: Wavelan

status: green

hoe kan ik de wavelan driver emergen of installeren?

----------

